# VS200B's phone number?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

im buying a reel from him and i want to try and get it done today but he isnt online (rare for that kid!) does anyone have a number i can reach him at?

thanks


----------



## crazy fish (Oct 4, 2007)

funny story...he dropped his phone off the pier a little while ago and hasent got a new one yet...HAHAHA


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

its no big deal now... i saw him today.


----------

